# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Карел Готт поет Харе Кришна

## Raja Kumari dasi

1971 год

----------


## Анна К.

А о каком мюзикле он говорит?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это известный мюзикл 1967 г. про хиппи, он произносит его название на чешском.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Очень неожиданно, правда? Интересно, что на чешском мантра звучит так же, как на польском - Харэ Крышна.

----------


## Анна К.

Спасибо, очень интересно.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я так смеялась ) это все равно как если бы кто-нибудь из наших официальных звезд, не удержавшись от восточных веяний благодаря Битлз, тоже решил поучаствовать и запел бы по велению сердца в какой-нибудь филармонии Харе Кришна.  Восточная Европа не была под таким занавесом, перепевать хиты разрешалось. В СССР же в то время только детский спектакль выпустили http://gurudeva.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=398, ну и Махмуд Эсамбаев рассказывал про Радхарани и Кришну.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%92%...8%D0%BA%D0%BB) 

Это из мюзикла "Волосы". На чешском "Vlasy".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Эх... я ведь специально не стала рекламировать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Тяжеленько Шриле Прабхупаде с хиппи пришлось. В мюзикле такой хаос. Вот наши академики от цензуры поэтому ничего западного и не пропускали. 

Когда слышишь, как звезды поют "Харе Кришна" - доходит моментально, что это для всего человечества.

----------


## Анна К.

Ну, что-то доходило и до Советского Союза. Помнится, по телевизору были какие-то передачи, посвященные творчеству народов мира. И в одной из них показывали совершенно удивительный танец из Рамаяны. Я тогда была совсем ребенком, но какие-то фрагменты до сих пор помню. И еще мои родители подписались на многотомное издание "Библиотека всемирной литературы". Там в одном из томов были Махабхарата и Рамаяна. В детстве я текстами не особенно заинтересовалась, но картинки рассматривала. Несколько лет назад хотела глянуть - что же это за перевод был. Ведь выпущена эта книга где-то в начале 1970-х. Видимо, кого-то из известных российских индологов. Но, увы, книгу не нашла - где-то она затерялась. Так что те, кто интересовался индийской культурой, что-то для себя могли найти и тогда. Вот только преданными их это, конечно, не сделало. Когда думаю о таких вещах, в очередной раз поражаюсь могуществу Шрилы Прабхупады. Его книги делают людей преданными, даже если при этом общения с преданными нет. Знаю не одну такую историю.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

:smilies:  Эта книга? предисловие Гринцера... а перевод вроде бы не Академии наук, другой. Мне показалось, что довольно вольный (начало БГ просмотрела), но поэтичный. 

Да, Шрила Прабхупада... уполномочен )

http://www.indostan.ru/biblioteka/5_2554_0.html

----------


## Анна К.

Да, эта книга. Спасибо) Тоже посмотрела перевод Бхагавад-гиты. А он лучше, чем я думала.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Ну, что-то доходило и до Советского Союза.


Кое что доходило.

Радиопостановка Всесоюзного радио СССР о Кришне 1969 год – Сур Дас - Сур Сагар (спектакль)

http://iplayer.fm/q/радиопостановка+о+кришне/


Здесь можно скачать полностью

http://krishnatorrent.org/viewtopic.php?p=761

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Кое что доходило.
> 
> Радиопостановка Всесоюзного радио СССР о Кришне 1969 год – Сур Дас - Сур Сагар (спектакль)


Оказывается ссылка уже была выше

----------


## Анна К.

Наверно, я тут самый тупой участник форума((( Сколько раз пробовала разобраться с торрентом, но так ничего и не получилось. У меня и программа нужная на компьютере установлена, и на Кришнаторрент я зарегистрировалась. Но на этом мои успехи закончились. На что ни нажимаю - ничего не получается.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

У меня тоже с торрентами не идет ) Эта же радио-постановка он-лайн (но она скорее детям)

http://staroeradio.ru/audio/9060

----------


## Анна К.

Спасибо  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Оказывается ссылка уже была выше


Ничего-ничего.

Мне вот интересно, кто-нибудь эту постановку слушал в детстве? запись 1969 года.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Наверно, я тут самый тупой участник форума((( Сколько раз пробовала разобраться с торрентом, но так ничего и не получилось. У меня и программа нужная на компьютере установлена, и на Кришнаторрент я зарегистрировалась. Но на этом мои успехи закончились. На что ни нажимаю - ничего не получается.



Сначала нужно скачивать торрент ссылку на этом сайте, на странице нужного файла, а потом ее запускать, и она уже запускает программу скачивания.

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Ничего-ничего.
> 
> Мне вот интересно, кто-нибудь эту постановку слушал в детстве? запись 1969 года.


Я не слышал. Когда Анируддха прабху как то выложил я был удивлен.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А ведь радио-спектакли почти все тогда слушали, очень качественные были постановки. 
Может быть, выпустили пластинку, а на радио не пропустили, а может быть и тираж не пустили в магазины. Мантру в спектакле поют. По понятиям цензуры, это религиозный гимн, по сути дела.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

http://yandex.ru/video/search?text=%...Id=54EuxMry8gE

 По этой ссылке лежит документальный фильм "И все таки я верю" Михаила Ромма 1974 года о истории 20го века. Там довольно долго показывают харинаму где-то на Западе и Харе Кришна мантра отчетливо слышна. На какой минуте точно уже не помню. Фильм довольно интересный об эпохе деградации. Там преданные, естественно, в контексте "загнивающего Запада" показаны по иронии судьбы. Я помню, что на меня тогда этот фильм произвел сильное впечатление.

----------


## Говардхандхари дас

http://www.echo.msk.ru/blog/btiraspolsky/968114-echo/

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> http://yandex.ru/video/search?text=%...Id=54EuxMry8gE
> 
>  По этой ссылке лежит документальный фильм Михаила Ромма 1974 года о истории 20го века. Там довольно долго показывают харинаму где-то на Западе и Харе Кришна мантра отчетливо слышна. На какой минуте точно уже не помню. Фильм довольно интересный об эпохе деградации. Там преданные, естественно, в контексте "загнивающего Запада" показаны по иронии судьбы. Я помню, что на меня тогда этот фильм произвел сильное впечатление.



На 29 минуте идет как раз Харе Кришна мантра из того самого мюзикла, та же мелодия, которую поет Карел Готт.


А фильм конечно тяжелый, такая нарезка хроники, что досталось всем, и хиппи, и капиталистам, и империалистической военщине, и обществу потребителей, и даже Мао Дзе Дуну. Звуковая дорожка тоже слушается нелегко, музыка Шнитке нагнетает скорбь.


Мне из того времени понравился киевский фильм о самопознании "Я и другие" 

http://video-study.ru/video/eksperim...sihologii.html

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо за точное время с воспеванием, а то я не смогла смотреть, такой хаос ) 
Значит, хорошо в мюзикле мантру пели, если многие независимо друг от друга копировали )
Очень интересно, как общая картина прорисовывается. 


Заметку Тираспольского добавила в давнишнюю тему про его постановку :  
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post116200
Подтвердились мои догадки про Наталью Сазанову, спасибо!

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Спасибо за точное время с воспеванием, а то я не смогла смотреть, такой хаос ) 
> Значит, хорошо в мюзикле мантру пели, если многие независимо друг от друга копировали )


Ну копировали скорей потому, что это было модно. Вот и великие Джон Леннон и Пол Маккартни поют Харе Кришна мантру на мелодию Шрилы Прабхупады, начало со второй минуты:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOvCDJQ3DMU

----------

